# ADOBE Image Styler



## stella stellaris (16. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich suche verzweifelt nach dem Programm 
*ADOBE Image Styler* 
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich das Prog bekomme? Bei Adobe selbst gibt es das leider nicht mehr.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## jore (17. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe das Programm bei ebay gesehen. Hier ein Link zur Auktion. Ebay://Adobe Image Styler
Offiziell in irgendeinem Online Shop hab ich es auch nicht gefunden.


Gruss

jore


----------

